# Accidentally Killing an Animal While Riding: Ugh.



## OutdoorCatholic (Apr 19, 2010)

As a preface, I'm actually a hunter, not exactly an avid one but I'll go out out a couple times a year to deer hunt or go after some quail or rabbits with my dad. With that said, I always try to get a "clean" kill, take necessary precautions to avoid undue suffering on the part of the animal, and eat whatever I kill. Once in a while while driving, I'll accidentally hit something, whether it be a squirrel or a bird or a rabbit, but no big deal and I just continue on. 

What really gets me is when I hit an animal while riding. I hear a sound come from the bushes/grass and then the thud or ping of spokes from a bird or rabbit. Now, I've only killed a couple animals to my knowledge, I believe a rabbit a couple years ago and now a Robin a few weeks ago and I'm surprised at how unsettled it made me. For whatever reason, the zone that I'm in while riding one of my favorite local trails doesn't take to kindly to the sudden downer that is hitting an animal and then having to "finish it off" to take it out of its misery. The distance created by a gun or a car certainly makes it more "impersonal" but on my bike, I guess things are very personal, and my frame of mind doesn't very well prepare me for a maimed little creature. With a gun, I normally don't have to "finish it off" and I get the satisfaction of knowing that the animal will make a tasty meal. In this case, I have to finish it off in person, then throw it off the trail into the bushes... what a waste, and what a downer to my ride. Maybe my super stealth setup (single speed with cheap and quiet Shimano freewheel and low profile tread on my tires) doesn't exactly help with warning animals that I'm coming. Then again, I really like it when deer let me get really close without getting too spooked. 

Any similar experiences? How often have others hit animals while riding? What has been your response?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I hit a squirrel once.....I was riding down a driveway in my neighborhood, from the sidewalk to the street, and a squirrel jumped out of a bush and ran right in front of me. It wasn't like he couldn't see me, I mean I was almost in the road and the bush he hopped out of was 6-8ft away from me. He stopped right in front of me, I avoided him, but then he ran under the back wheel. 

That was the first time I've killed an animal, other than a lizard.

FELT. LIKE. CRAP.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Smooth Green Snake*

This is a beautiful little snake here in the Black Hills and it is ...threatened? (not endangered) . I ran over one once, coming fast down a hill--I didn't even see it until I was on it. I slammed on my brakes and it crawled off. I still felt TERRIBLE though. And I sure hope that it thrived as well as survived.


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

Three suicidal squirrels in 2 weeks! On a side note I had a little OTB incident this morning in the same area as the last one 2 days ago. My wife says its the squirrels spirit handing out a little payback!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i agree i feel really bad after i accidentally kill a squirrel or some thing.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Buddy of mine had a rabbit run right into his shin, we all stopped. We thought it might have been on and just stunned until it bubbled up blood and was twitching. Died shortly after. Sucks, but wild animals live a risky life anyway. Bikes, coyotes, snakes, hunger, disease, we're just one more thing that can kill them.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I haven't killed any animals that I know of...

I got the worst on an "encounter" with a fox when I when OTB trying to brake as I bumped into it.

I've also T- Boned a deer, but both of us were fine after we shook of the dust.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Try riding in control at all times, maybe even impose a little speed limit on yourself. I've run over only one thing... a lizard that I gave space and time to, until after 4 or 5 seconds of going down the single track, he zigged when he should have zagged. I still felt really bad, we are in their house and home and yard when on the trails, so we owe it to them to give them the space they need to survive until reaching a natural cause death. A mountain bike impact is not a natural cause of death. Only in the last 20 or 30 years have mtn bikes made an impact on animal populations.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank God for turkey buzzards!


----------



## 530_singletrack (Mar 5, 2010)

i havent killed anything on the bike yet, but im tryin. i usually get em with the car though


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I've yet to have this happen....


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ran over a snake once. It slithered away but I knew it would die soon as I broke it's back.
Also ran over a squirrel. I think it died as I think I broke it's back also.
I felt bad for the little rodent but not so bad for the snake as snakes are the devil's animals.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

530_singletrack said:


> i havent killed anything on the bike yet, but im tryin. i usually get em with the car though


:thumbsup:


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i ran over a snake today. first time i've hit anything. i don't particularly care for snakes and they creep me out, so i don't feel too bad. but i do a little. 

i thought it was just a stick or a piece of dirt until it was too late. i rode that loop a second time and it was gone. i doubt it lived, though.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Try riding in control at all times, maybe even impose a little speed limit on yourself. I've run over only one thing... a lizard that I gave space and time to, until after 4 or 5 seconds of going down the single track, he zigged when he should have zagged. I still felt really bad, we are in their house and home and yard when on the trails, so we owe it to them to give them the space they need to survive until reaching a natural cause death. A mountain bike impact is not a natural cause of death. Only in the last 20 or 30 years have mtn bikes made an impact on animal populations.


you lecture us on riding in control, yet you yourself are guilty of accidentally killing an animal? i don't understand the logic. if you are always riding in control, then the only explanation for your incident is that you deliberately ran it over.

get over yourself. **** happens.

it's funny, though, that you think the lizard has the mental capacity or physical ability to see you bombing down the trail from 10yds away at 20mph, and have enough time and know-how to move out of the way. you say you gave the lizard time and space. i'm sorry, but how do you know how much time and space a lizard needs? are you a lizard? were you a lizard in your past life?

oh wait, of course you would know! because you also know that recreational cycling has only impacted the animal populations in the last 20 to 30 years. either that or you're pulling everything out of your ass. ya, that's more likely.

have a nice day.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The anti-mountain bike crowd loves to read threads like this.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

dirt farmer said:


> I've yet to have this happen....


i spy dinner


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

sandmangts said:


> The anti-mountain bike crowd loves to read threads like this.


Lets piss em off :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Lets piss em off :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


lets not, i wanna have a few trails left to ride:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, and 530_singletrack, I hope you don't care that I quoted you as my signature. I laughed my ass off when I read that


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> lets not, i wanna have a few trails left to ride:thumbsup:


They cant do squat


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

In Florida, we often come up on snakes on the trail (mostly black racers), I try not to run over the thicker part of the snake and don't hit the brakes, 9 out of 10 times they are ok. Having said that I once locked up my front brake on a 5 foot rat snake entering a corner, broke its back and killed it. I have run over 2 squirrels, killing one of them. This Jan. I was riding along when an adult armadillo ran full speed into my rear wheel, inserting his head into the spokes which carried him into my swing arm with enough force to break 2 spokes. I stopped to see WTF just happened and watched this armadillo sit there stunned for at least 45 seconds before shaking his head back and forth a bit, then running back into the woods.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> They cant do squat


ok


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

we're supposed to be on the same side! lol


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

pitanan said:


> In Florida, we often come up on snakes on the trail (mostly black racers), I try not to run over the thicker part of the snake and don't hit the brakes, 9 out of 10 times they are ok. Having said that I once locked up my front brake on a 5 foot rat snake entering a corner, broke its back and killed it. I have run over 2 squirrels, killing one of them. This Jan. I was riding along when an adult armadillo ran full speed into my rear wheel, inserting his head into the spokes which carried him into my swing arm with enough force to break 2 spokes. I stopped to see WTF just happened and watched this armadillo sit there stunned for at least 45 seconds before shaking his head back and forth a bit, then running back into the woods.


GET THE GUN!

Jk....


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Hypothetically speaking: If you come across a rattlesnake crossing a trail, would you run it over and kill it? I mean it sounds harsh as hell, but those things are NASTY and dangerous, and if you don't do something to it, it could likely kill a hiker.


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

I ran over gardner snake yesterday, but when I was heading back he wasn't there so I assume he survived.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Hypothetically speaking: If you come across a rattlesnake crossing a trail, would you run it over and kill it? I mean it sounds harsh as hell, but those things are NASTY and dangerous, and if you don't do something to it, it could likely kill a hiker.


Huh. Darwin was no dummy after all.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

p.doering said:


> Huh. Darwin was no dummy after all.


ooohhhhh how true that is


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

When your riding 15 or 20 mph on a singletrack with 2 ft weeds on either side and something runs in front of you it's getting ran over. Not to be mean thats just how it is!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

p.doering said:


> Huh. Darwin was no dummy after all.


Soo...yes or no?

lol im so stupid when im tired...my apologies


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Oddly, today I tagged a flicker (woodpecker relative) with my front wheel. I managed to move enough to not hit it directly and it got away. It was in the grass on the edge of the trail and moved into the trail to take off when it saw me coming.

At the moment it happened, I thought, "wow, that's a new one, running over a bird with a bike.:


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

I ran over a garter snake last week. I was on an uphill section in tall grass and did not see the little guy until I was on him. I did however manage NOT to run over the 4 elk or 2 coyote pups that I saw on the same ride. So, I only killed one of the seven critters that I saw that day, not too bad I guess. Of course, trying to run over the elk probably would have done more damage to me then them, but just saying....


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> The anti-mountain bike crowd loves to read threads like this.


Indeed they do, as do National Forest land managers as well as the National Parks Service Land Managers and Enforcement. :thumbsup:

It's good to point out threatened and endangered species being run over by mountain bikers to them, so they can properly manage the land for all species.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> The anti-mountain bike crowd loves to read threads like this.


Indeed they do, as do National Forest land managers as well as the National Parks Service Land Managers and Enforcement. :thumbsup:

It's good to point out threatened and endangered species being run over by mountain bikers to them, so they can properly manage the land for all species. It also gives them the opportunity to educate ignorant multi trail users.


----------



## fitter (Feb 6, 2010)

Ran over a squirrel today, it survived, but wednesday I almost ran into a brown bear.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> those things are NASTY and dangerous, and if you don't do something to it, it could likely kill a hiker.


Likely kill a hiker? When was the last time you heard about a hiker killed by a rattlesnake? Were rattlesnakes killing hikers by the dozen before we mountain bikers came along and got the rattlesnake situation under control?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

closest calls I've had was a deer night riding...missed by a fraction of a second I'm sure....
& a snake & a turtle...

the snake I hopped over, pretty sure I missed him entirely, & the turtle I stopped just in time, then helped him off to the side so he was out of harm's way...


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

i dont think i would care much for running over a little animal. i would rather run it over then hurt my self trying to avoid it.


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

*I'm really important and special...*



clutch_08 said:


> i dont think i would care much for running over a little animal. i would rather run it over then hurt my self trying to avoid it.


What a great attitude and outlook on life. God knows your life is just so much more valuable to this planet and universe, especially when you're out riding your bike. God forbid, but if you ever come across a drunk driver, I hope he has the same outlook towards you. Karma is a real &itch sometimes. The animals live at the trails, we're just visiting, show proper respect.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

I came across a little kitten riding down some singletrack a few years ago. It was sitting and meowing right in the middle of the trail.

I stopped, picked it up, cradled it on my hand/arm (good thing I had full fingered gloves, it was hanging on really tight), and left it with the local residents who lived in a house at the trail's exit.

that was a rare encounter. more often than not there are lizards and snakes that scurry into my path. try my best to avoid hitting them. snails and slugs move slow enough to ride around them.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

EsHan13 said:


> What a great attitude and outlook on life. God knows your life is just so much more valuable to this planet and universe, especially when you're out riding your bike. God forbid, but if you ever come across a drunk driver, I hope he has the same outlook towards you. Karma is a real &itch sometimes. The animals live at the trails, we're just visiting, show proper respect.


as though you don't kill cockroaches and fire ants and mosquitoes, even if they're not actually biting you.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, there's some high and mightiness on this thread!

I've ran over a couple of snakes since they kind of blend in with their surroundings and didn't see them until I was right at them. They both slithered off, probably pissed about their suntan time got interrupted. Snakes are a bit tougher than most people think IMHO.

Closest, worst encounter was actually commuting into work. It was foggy and I was cruising along and all the sudden hear hooves on the pavement. Stopped pedaling so my bike would make some noise and got on the brakes hard. Then saw the backs of two deer close enough I could've petted them, maybe a foot or two in front of me.


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

The only thing I've ever ran over was a groundhog in michigan. Came close to a badger and a few javalina's in texas and deer in ohio.But I'm hopeing one day to run over a horse. I ride a 29er so I should be able too


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> lets not, i wanna have a few trails left to ride:thumbsup:


How about quit catering to the cry babies and start standing up?

Here I will start

I have not ran over any animals that I know of on my cycle yet, but plenty of Dogs, Cats, Rabbits, Squirrels, Golphers, Birds and anything else dumb enough to be in my way going down the road. I never feel bad, and if I was in the south, I would probably grab dinner too.

And sometimes I have been known to STOMP ANTHILLS!! ohhh the horror!!!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you run over golfers?!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Blurr said:


> How about quit catering to the cry babies and start standing up?
> 
> Here I will start
> 
> ...


If you were a dog, I have no doubt that you would have been road kill by now.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

slayer27 said:


> The only thing I've ever ran over was a groundhog in michigan. Came close to a badger and a few javalina's in texas and deer in ohio.But I'm hopeing one day to run over a horse. I ride a 29er so I should be able too


This made me chuckle.^^

My local park is full of armadillo's and for some reason they like to run into my wheels in particular. I've hit five in the past year, and have avoided hitting about a half dozen more. On the plus side, they are really tuff little buggers so I don't think I killed any of them.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

EsHan13 said:


> What a great attitude and outlook on life. God knows your life is just so much more valuable to this planet and universe, especially when you're out riding your bike. God forbid, but if you ever come across a drunk driver, I hope he has the same outlook towards you. Karma is a real &itch sometimes. The animals live at the trails, we're just visiting, show proper respect.


comparing drunk driving and and riding your bike on the trail is totally different. its illegal to drive drunk and stupid.
its not illegal to ride my bike on the trail.
im not saying im going to try to run over every single animal i see.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

YoungerNow said:


> Likely kill a hiker? When was the last time you heard about a hiker killed by a rattlesnake? Were rattlesnakes killing hikers by the dozen before we mountain bikers came along and got the rattlesnake situation under control?


That is some funny sh!t there!


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*silly wabbit*

i think i hurt it's little cotton tail 
took it home to heal up
then it ate the carrots up


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

I was sessioning this fun little loop in my local woods with some pumpy rollers and a berm that leads into a little double... did it like 8-10 times. EVERY time I pumperd through the first g-out a chipmunk ran right in front of me and every time I don't know how I missed him. The trail is like a foot wide there with weeds on both sides.

A year or two ago, I narrowly missed a groundhog and my buddy right behind me kinda half bunny-hopped (hog-hopped???) it and lofted just over it brushing its back with his tires... we always get a laugh out of that one.

This spring I came to a screeching halt from full speed when a wild turkey was hanging in the middle of a trail around a bend. As I stopped and realized it wasn't running away, but eyeing me up, I looked down and saw its chicks all around running in circles-too many to count, they were all around me but I hadn't touched a single one. They were maybe the size of my fist. She stepped just to the side of the trail and I slowly proceeded about 30 feet away and watched them all gather back up and continue on their way.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Came close to riding over 2 squirrels and a snake which was getting heat/sunlight on the road. I for one nearly ran it over thinking it was a stick... I like to run over sticks... leave me alone!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

not related, but kinda...

i was driving home from work a few weeks ago, and this BMW was all over my ass, as though there was anything i could do. the speed limit is posted 55mph, we're all doing 60mph in moderate traffic. what was i supposed to do?

anyway, i saw the car in front of me swerve because there was a fresh deer roadkill in the middle of our lane. i kinda twitched the steering wheel as my natural reaction, then decided, "i'm going to drive right over this deer."

so i did, and it fit nice and easy under my vehicle. the BMW, being glued to my rear bumper, didn't have a chance. they didn't even see it coming. they just clobbered the deer. they pulled over immediately to inspect the damage, so i didn't get a good look at the car. i'm pretty sure a 200lb deer would cause all kinds of ugly on his pretty little BMW.


----------



## Tin Sandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Well stated OutdoorCatholic. I'd never really carefully contemplated my feelings upon having a run in with an animal while riding but you have written a good description. It is kind of a bummer and more personable on the bike. Thanks....


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

hardtailkid said:


> They cant do squat


Really? Where did you come by that "fact"? I think the riders in California and other states who have lost trail access would dispute your logic.

Walt


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Blurr said:


> sometimes I have been known to STOMP ANTHILLS!! ohhh the horror!!!


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the anthills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

RandyBoy said:


> Try riding in control at all times, maybe even impose a little speed limit on yourself. I've run over only one thing... a lizard that I gave space and time to, until after 4 or 5 seconds of going down the single track, he zigged when he should have zagged. I still felt really bad, we are in their house and home and yard when on the trails, so we owe it to them to give them the space they need to survive until reaching a natural cause death. A mountain bike impact is not a natural cause of death. Only in the last 20 or 30 years have mtn bikes made an impact on animal populations.


Randyboy! Just for fun get out a blank sheet of paper. Draw a line across it, the line is for us! The paper is the wildlife area. They are in our living room, home, yard. Jeeeeezlaweeez man a mtn bike footprint is beyond nothing in the scope of what kills stuff. Animal population???? I almost blew folgers out my nose!!!

Happy ending. I was on my way back to the truck, Was on the YZ450. Just cruising after a training session! When a Sparrow flew right in front of me, I had missile lock on it for about 15-feet and it disappeared under my fender. I heard it bounce around a bit then it shot strait out like a cannon and hit the after burners. I 'll bet it pays closer attention now!!!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Gastropod control?*

I hit slugs and snails all the time--nasty slime to clean out of the knobbies!


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> not related, but kinda...
> 
> i was driving home from work a few weeks ago, and this BMW was all over my ass, as though there was anything i could do. the speed limit is posted 55mph, we're all doing 60mph in moderate traffic. what was i supposed to do?
> 
> ...


Good God do I hate tailgaters! F em, I hope their pretty little german car is all F'd up. NIce one!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BumpityBump said:


> If you were a dog, I have no doubt that you would have been road kill by now.


If I was a dog I would not be posting on the internet.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I was tired when I posted that   DON'T JUDGE ME!!!! I'm (more...?) stupid when I'm tired.


----------



## KaKah! (Oct 11, 2005)

I hit and killed a dog on a mountain bike trail.... =(

I think it was over a decade ago now. I was going down one of our local trails, came around a corner and into a rather fast section and spotted a mid sized black dog in the middle of the trail. It turned sideways and I T-boned it going about 40 kph (??) or so. I didn't crash, but it was very close. The owner was about 30 feet away further down the trail. By the time I stopped the dog was long gone. I helped the owner look for the dog for hours and he eventually told me that it was ok and to carry on. I saw him leaving the mountain about 4 hours later without his dog. He wasn't mad at all just a bit bummed, obviously. For the life of me I can't remember wether he was a hiker or a biker, too long ago now. 

I'm guessing that the dog was either injured bad enough that it went off and died in the bush or it was spooked it just took off running. Either way, I'm pretty sure it died due to me hitting it. Not the best day on the bike...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

shitty situation, but he should've had his dog on the leash.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

BumpityBump said:


> If you were a dog, I have no doubt that you would have been road kill by now.


I know if I was a dog I'd run up to you and piss on your bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

alexrex20 said:


> you lecture us on riding in control, yet you yourself are guilty of accidentally killing an animal? i don't understand the logic. if you are always riding in control, then the only explanation for your incident is that you deliberately ran it over.
> 
> get over yourself. **** happens.
> 
> ...


Some people have no sense of humor, or the history of Mountain biking.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Blksocks said:


> I know if I was a dog I'd run up to you and piss on your bike. :thumbsup:


Except you couldn't catch me.

Seriously though, Blurr's comments about running over a dog with a car and not feeling bad is a little disturbing. Mostly I think it's just talk though.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Blurr said:


> If I was a dog I would not be posting on the internet.


Thus the use of the word "if".


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I've run over a frog, a rattle snake, and had a rabbit bounce off my foot while on the bike. This is over many years.
I have hit some small critters while driving as well. Possem, squirrels birds etc.
I always felt bad.
I always try my best to avoid them.
I have bunny hopped a few snakes over the years, and a couple frogs, along with countless insects.
I always brake for living creatures, in the car, or on the bike.

On a side note, for gods sake, if you can't kill something with your bare hands, or with an object up close, you have no business shooting them from 200 yards away.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

BumpityBump said:


> Thus the use of the word "if".


Your name is ironic in this post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

WTF, haaha! Thats pretty creepy looking!



davidarnott said:


> i think i hurt it's little cotton tail
> took it home to heal up
> then it ate the carrots up


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a shame that it's so socially unacceptable to beat other peoples children.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

p.doering said:


> It's a shame that it's so socially unacceptable to beat other peoples children.


Move to Mississippi....its probably recommended


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> not related, but kinda...
> 
> i was driving home from work a few weeks ago, and this BMW was all over my ass, as though there was anything i could do. the speed limit is posted 55mph, we're all doing 60mph in moderate traffic. what was i supposed to do?
> 
> ...


If we ever ride together, I'm buying the beer!


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> The anti-mountain bike crowd loves to read threads like this.


I was walking on a hiker only trail the other day and it passed right over a quail nest. 5 little ones trampled to death by somebodies Merrill. Darn hikers!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Have hit and killed 2 rabbits. There'd be quite a few Yarra riders (Melbourne, Australia) who would've done the same, as there's millions of the little f**kers down there, and they have a tendency to zag when they should've zigged. I personally didn't feel any remorse, and just hoped I wouldn't be cleaning rabbit guts outta my chaingrings. They're trying to eradicate them from down there anyway. 

Have almost hit 2 wombats. I would've felt very bad if I'd hit them - mostly because they'd be like hitting a dense log, and would bring you off the bike and injure yourself. Plus they're cute.

Have almost been hit by a kangaroo - it would've come off the better.

Then there's this annoying little freakin dog on the way home from work - the owner lets it wander off it's lead in a "no dogs off leash" area of a popular shared pathway through a reserve. The first time it saw me coming it started yapping then jumped in front of the bike - I nearly came off trying to avoid it. Second time it did the whole run alongside nipping at my ankles thing. Third time I stopped at the owner first, with the dog up ahead, and told her if it jumps out in front of me, I'm not going to stop, and it will probably be killed, and I won't feel bad because it's an annoying little P.O.S. Every time I've seen it since, it's been on the lead, and she moves about 5m off the path. Good outcome.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Then there's this annoying little freakin dog on the way home from work - the owner lets it wander off it's lead in a "no dogs off leash" area of a popular shared pathway through a reserve. The first time it saw me coming it started yapping then jumped in front of the bike - I nearly came off trying to avoid it. Second time it did the whole run alongside nipping at my ankles thing. Third time I stopped at the owner first, with the dog up ahead, and told her if it jumps out in front of me, I'm not going to stop, and it will probably be killed, and I won't feel bad because it's an annoying little P.O.S. Every time I've seen it since, it's been on the lead, and she moves about 5m off the path. Good outcome.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Have hit and killed 2 rabbits. There'd be quite a few Yarra riders (Melbourne, Australia) who would've done the same, as there's millions of the little f**kers down there, and they have a tendency to zag when they should've zigged. I personally didn't feel any remorse, and just hoped I wouldn't be cleaning rabbit guts outta my chaingrings. They're trying to eradicate them from down there anyway.
> 
> Have almost hit 2 wombats. I would've felt very bad if I'd hit them - mostly because they'd be like hitting a dense log, and would bring you off the bike and injure yourself. Plus they're cute.
> 
> ...


Well done NP !

I'm much the same , couple of bunnies down, nearly hit a few wombats, and got scared witless nearly hitting a few big roos over the years at Hans loop. And Tiger snakes - never hit one but had some very abrupt stops avoiding them.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

my SUV has the aerodynamic profile of a brick and i kill 100s insects on my commute to work. i am God.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 30, 2009)

I hit a cow once while riding the dry creek area for those Idaho people, there are some switch back through a creek and and one happened to be somewhat blind and when you enter the cornor as you exit the creek crossing. I was moving along at a good clip, Soon as im halfway through the cornor i see a cow right in the center of the trail i grabbed the brakes and luckly she was sideways as i hit her in the rib area. I walked away undamaged as did the cow besides mabey a lil bruising on the cow. My father was with me and when caught up he looked at me on the ground picking myself up then at the stirred up cows and say" seriously?!!" I laughed and said "yea i did".


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

casnell said:


> ... a few big roos over the years at Hans loop. And Tiger snakes - never hit one but had some very abrupt stops avoiding them.


Nice... some big roos out there, and at Blue Lake too. They play a mean game of stare now and then. I think they can tell I'm imagining them being cooked on my BBQ after soaking in mushroom soy, red wine & garlic overnight.

So ... 2 Yarra bunnies each. I sense, a challenge.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Everything dies, but not everything truly lives. You want to not hit animals? Stop trying to avoid them. It's only when you counter their feint that bloods flows red on the dirt.

All. Vermin. Must. Die.

A .17 HMR doing work: 




If you can afford a nicer gun and ammo >4,000fps is pure gold: 




Rodents are nothing, broadside a whitetail fat on a good corn season and then tell me how you feel!


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Nothing yet. Close calls with wild turkeys, foxes, gophers, and hikers but luckily I've not had anything end up under my wheels. 

On the flip side - last year I watched a hawk swoop down and take a rabbit in an open field. I watched it long enough that I forgot how tight the trail was and clipped a tree with my bars sending me otb.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Do roadies count as animals?

If so, yes: Ugh.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Do roadies count as animals?
> 
> If so, yes: Ugh.


only the fat hairy ones


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> only the fat hairy ones


I already said that..."roadies"


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> I already said that..."roadies"


haha nice


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> only the fat hairy ones


So, you're into heavy, shorn men? Not very mountainbikerly.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Soupboy said:


> So, you're into heavy, shorn men? Not very mountainbikerly.


posting without following the post's before it:nono:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> posting without following the post's before it:nono:


Now _thats_ not very mountainbikerly


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Now _thats_ not very mountainbikerly


the correct term is its not very mtbry


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> the correct term is its not very mtbry


Word


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Once ran over the paws of a dog. It was the second time he'd chased me. I slammed on the brakes slowing faster than the dog and aimed at his paws and rolled over them. He yelped and has never been seen again, he learned NOT to chase bikes.

Another day, after just getting my first set of disc brakes I saw a stick across the trail. At 15' the stick became a rattlesnake! I jammed the brakes, bike stopped and I flew right over it, snake wasn't touched but if it could laugh...


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

On a side note, for gods sake, if you can't kill something with your bare hands, or with an object up close, you have no business shooting them from 200 yards away.[/QUOTE]

Quite right.... I prefer a Remington 270 caliber with a 180 grain copper jacket projectile at about 500 yds.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

Knowing how to bunnyhop...
Priceless!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

BumpityBump said:


> Except you couldn't catch me.
> 
> Seriously though, Blurr's comments about running over a dog with a car and not feeling bad is a little disturbing. Mostly I think it's just talk though.


Of course it's talk. Esp. if it's coming from Mighty Blurr Turrd. 

Oh... I'll get to pissing on your bike... you gotta take a break sometime!


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*darned bunny wabbit*

it faked injury
then raided my carrot collection!


----------



## thejimlab (Feb 5, 2004)

Buddy of mine had a squirrel run into the bladed spokes of his radially laced front wheel while riding his road bike. I wasn't there, but he said it was "messy". These things happen.


----------



## Rnelson (Jul 31, 2009)

This one didnt get run over, some 00 buck comes in handy on long rides in Texas.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

hog hunting on a bike. gotta love texas


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I wonder how he got thaat home....


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Ran over a few snakes. Usually I come up on them pretty fast and I think they are roots/sticks. To my knowledge I have yet to kill one (try to unload my weight as fast as possible).

I did kill a kitten on my way to the trailhead though. Little guy stowed away somewhere in the engine compartment and fell out when I was going about 50mph. Still bugs me to this day...and that happened over a year ago.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

One of my friends got hit by a 100-150lb Boar a few months ago..... cought him on the down tube on his 05 enduro flipped him through the air and dented his frame.... I wish we had a video camera going at the time because it was AWESOME!! He's super lucky he didnt get too hurt, because if he was 1/10th of a second faster that pig would have gotten him in the leg,


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Snakes, toads, and squirrels. I don't lose too much sleep over it, but try avoid it if at all possible.

I did take out a Canada Goose one time, an animal which I equate with skeeters, flies, and mice - the lowest forms of life. I was on a bike path and there was a huge flock of geese all over the path. I was yelling at them and they slowly made their way off the trail. All of a sudden one of them makes a schitzo turn back in front of me. I braced myself and rode right over his back. The entire flock starts honking like crazy and I wondering if they're going to attack me. Some joggers saw it and started yelling at me. I put my sprinting to use and left the goose there to meet his maker.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I think something flew into my spokes yesterday. Either it was a small bird or a large moth - could've been a toad, though.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who tries to run over flies?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I killed a T-Rex once


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Miserable deer*

Four years ago I used this to kill a deer:








Not on purpose, but not a good day for either of us regardless.
Thankfully she got the worst of it. Snapped her neck instantly.

--Sparty


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

The only thing I've ever killed happened on a road ride this past Sunday. I noticed a wasp sitting on the shoulder right as my front tire went over him. It made a pop.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

tjeepdrv said:


> The only thing I've ever killed happened on a road ride this past Sunday. I noticed a wasp sitting on the shoulder right as my front tire went over him. It made a pop.


I think everyone will agree that it's okay to run over wasps that make popping noises. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Soupboy said:


> A .17 HMR doing work:


I'm not into guns - specifically the private ownership & use of them. Nor am I into hunting.

But damn ... that vid makes me laugh. Just the way it's cut together too. "Pop ... pop ... pop ... pop ..."

The only thing that'd make it better is if they were pigeons. I hate pigeons. Airborne rats they are.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

A large group of us were riding from the LBS to the bush one Saturday. At the top of a hill there is an intersection. As the first riders started to cross, this weird old dude comes huffing up to the central traffic island from the right side (this is Australia, so we were on the left). He stands there looking oddly at all the bikes and waiting and waiting as maybe 50 of us trickle by. I am last so I say "Cheers" for his patience. Bugger me if he doesn't get down on all fours and run at my bike barking like a dog! Missed him, but that was probably the wrong thing to do. 
For those familiar with the Gold Coast - yes it was Nerang - nuff said


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Yesterday, a woman was driving her car on a highway near my home when she noticed ducks crossing the highway. She slammed the brakes. Behind her was a motorcycle, a dad and her daughter, followed by their wife/mother in a car. The woman who braked for the ducks braked so hard the motorcyclist couldn't react fast enough, he and his daughter died in the crash in front of their wife/mother.

Don't stop for the squirrels...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

PissedOffCil said:


> Yesterday, a woman was driving her car on a highway near my home when she noticed ducks crossing the highway. She slammed the brakes. Behind her was a motorcycle, a dad and her daughter, followed by their wife/mother in a car. The woman who braked for the ducks braked so hard the motorcyclist couldn't react fast enough, he and his daughter died in the crash in front of their wife/mother.
> 
> Don't stop for the squirrels...


link to news article or bullsh!t

even if it's true, the motorcyclist should have not been following so closely that they could not properly react in an emergency situation.


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

*Unfortunately it did happened !*

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2010/06/28/14548891.html


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> even if it's true, the motorcyclist should have not been following so closely that they could not properly react in an emergency situation.


Agreed, especially on a motorcycle and the high consequences of a mistake. Doesn't matter if they were ducks. It could have been a child in the road and the result would have been the same. Just because it's sad doesn't change who made the mistake.


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Again, Tailgating, just DON'T do it! Why the [email protected] do people think they need to drive/ ride so closely to the vehicle in front of them??

edit: After reading the story, I dont get it. So the driver was either stopped or hit the brakes, either way, why are they getting charged? Either way it sucks for all parties involved.


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I killed a T-Rex once


BTW Highdelll, you come up with some of the best contributions to threads Ive ever seen:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jmill79 said:


> BTW Highdelll, you come up with some of the best contributions to threads Ive ever seen:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Why, 'cause you hate dinosaurs?!? :madman: 
It was an endangered species at the time and I've felt guilty for the last 65 million years.
I think it was one of the last females at the time. :skep:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

jmill79 said:


> Again, Tailgating, just DON'T do it! Why the [email protected] do people think they need to drive/ ride so closely to the vehicle in front of them??
> 
> edit: After reading the story, I dont get it. So the driver was either stopped or hit the brakes, either way, why are they getting charged? Either way it sucks for all parties involved.


it sucks the most for the car that got hit. they technically broke the law by stopping on the highway, but it's not their fault the old man on the bike was tailgating and/or not paying attention. they should charge him too. oh, wait...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ..........
> I think it was one of the last females at the time. :skep:


Why, did you have plans for re-population?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> Why, did you have plans for re-population?


hahahahaa
way to make fun of my small arms and girthy legs


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

jmill79 said:


> Again, Tailgating, just DON'T do it! Why the [email protected] do people think they need to drive/ ride so closely to the vehicle in front of them??
> 
> edit: After reading the story, I dont get it. So the driver was either stopped or hit the brakes, either way, why are they getting charged? Either way it sucks for all parties involved.


Sure he shouldn't tailgate, but let's be real here. Slaming the brakes when at 100+kph on a highway is way more stupid and the story doesn't say they we're tailgating. He might have been surprised and lost control of his vehicule.

Stopping for ducks is what strikes me as stupid.

P.S. The driver is getting charged because it was a stupid and illegal move that caused death. Not that I agree with the law but it was an illegal braking.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

none of us know the circumstance. the story doesn't say he was tailgating, *nor does it say that the car slammed on the brakes.*

all that we know is that the motorcyclist was unable to maintain control of his vehicle. that's HIS fault. just because it was a flock of ducks, it makes it NOT ok for her to stop? if it was a pedestrian walking in the lane, or some other cyclist that fell off, is she still NOT supposed to brake?

get real. if the car had enough time to safely slow/stop for the object in her lane, the bike would also if he were not following so closely and/or paying attention.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Ducks Okay*

At least she perhaps didn't hit the ducks, since this thread was originally about killing animals while riding.

But since some midget started this side thread, I would say that everyone who shares travel lanes and methods with others, must maintain control of his/her own motion/vehicle or risk injury/death. That's what the motorist did and the motorcyclist didn't. I don't care what the law says--lotsa stupid laws. The law didn't and can't keep someone alive who doesn't take responsibility and control for their own for form of motion--cars, motorcycles, skateboards,*mountain bikes*, etc. If you disagree, go hide behind some "law" and find out what the laws of physics do for you.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Malibu412 said:



> .............. If you disagree, go hide behind some "law" and find out what the laws of physics do for you.


LOL.So true. Everyone always quotes man's laws when it come to things like this. But they always forget the unbreakable laws of physics.



PissedOffCil said:


> Slaming the brakes when at 100+kph on a highway is way more stupid


I don;t see where it says they were going 100+kph. They just said it was a highway. Highways doesn't always mean the Interstate of 55+MPH.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> I don;t see where it says they were going 100+kph. They just said it was a highway. Highways doesn't always mean the Interstate of 55+MPH.


I live here, know the exact spot where it occured and I'm telling you people usually drive 110kph.

Did she slam the brakes? I don't know but she stopped for ducks. People don't expect others to stop in a highway lane so to motorcyclist was surprised and coudln't react accordingly for whatever reason.

I'm not saying who's fault it is and certainly not hiding behind a law but, if you ask me, the woman stopping is an idiot and the motorcyclists suffered from it. Should we need a law for preventing people from stopping on the highway? Now that is a whole other story and believe me when I say I'm the first to shout about stupid laws, or as my friends say, it's "the world according to Sylvain"...

I don't see why people take this personally. My point, with a real world example out of MTBing, was that it isn't always the best idea to stop for an animal in the middle of the way : cricket, slime, squirrel, duck or human.


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok were stretching further and further from the original topic here BUT....... Say we're driving down a highway.....and approaching a construction zone...AND they have traffic stopped for the road vehicles to do their thing.....all traffic comes to a stop, you dont and ram the last car in line...who's fault is it???????? Same damn thing, highway with vehicles stopped. Take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone saying that its the motorcyclist's fault. I firmly believe that it is your responsibility to follow with enough space that you are able to safely respond to whatever the vehicle in front of you does, regardless of how out of the ordinary or illegal it may be. Sure, they arent SUPPOSED to do it, but that doesnt change the fact that you will hit them and likely suffer as a result of following too closely. With that said, the driver of the first car should have been paying attention to the environment around them before making the decision to stop quickly. It all has to do with being aware of your surroundings, and picking the best option based on your observations. If there was no one behind her, or they were far enough back to be able to stop in time, I would fully support her decision to stop for the ducks. However, that was not the case. She made a decision without fully evaluating all of the probable results of that decision.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

PissedOffCil said:


> I live here, know the exact spot where it occured and I'm telling you people usually drive 110kph.
> 
> Did she slam the brakes? I don't know but she stopped for ducks. People don't expect others to stop in a highway lane so to motorcyclist was surprised and coudln't react accordingly for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


looks to me like you're the one taking it personally.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

KaKah! said:


> I hit and killed a dog on a mountain bike trail.... =(
> 
> I think it was over a decade ago now. I was going down one of our local trails, came around a corner and into a rather fast section and spotted a mid sized black dog in the middle of the trail. It turned sideways and I T-boned it going about 40 kph (??) or so. I didn't crash, but it was very close. The owner was about 30 feet away further down the trail. By the time I stopped the dog was long gone. I helped the owner look for the dog for hours and he eventually told me that it was ok and to carry on. I saw him leaving the mountain about 4 hours later without his dog. He wasn't mad at all just a bit bummed, obviously. For the life of me I can't remember wether he was a hiker or a biker, too long ago now.
> 
> I'm guessing that the dog was either injured bad enough that it went off and died in the bush or it was spooked it just took off running. Either way, I'm pretty sure it died due to me hitting it. Not the best day on the bike...


probably did not kill it, dogs are fairly hardy and having hit one with a motorcycle dead center (50lb dog or so) and it just ran off, more than likely it was just hurt and well, lol not happy about life IM sure.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

i was riding over the weekend and almost hit an armadillo. 

i came over a hill and was coasting down the trail. i saw an armadillo on the right side of the trail digging in the leaves or whatever. so i figured i would pass it and keep going. i got all the over on the left edge of the trail to pass. well, when i got next to it, i startled it and instead of running away, the damn thing started running right next to me. i was afraid i was going to run over it, so i tried to go further left and/or brake (it happened quickly). but next thing i know, i wiped out and it scurried away. 

as i was gathering myself, a few feet away a decent sized snake slithered across the trail onto my side. so i quickly got my bike and moved along.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> I've yet to have this happen....


whew...wonder what this fellas last thoughts were..."oh snap, this is definitely gonna sting".

I havent killed any animals yet on the bike, have in the car and feel momentarily bad but I'll not wear sackcloth. It's never intentional.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> link to news article or bullsh!t
> 
> even if it's true, the motorcyclist should have not been following so closely that they could not properly react in an emergency situation.


Average following distance is approximately 1.7 seconds, now you are on the interstate cruising along, someone slams on the brakes in front of you, you now have less time to react than it took you to read this, The reality is this, a human being is not capable of being 100 percent aware 100 percent of the time, they are also not capable of being able to react @ 100 percent of the time as well. That is reality.
Now the one thing that could have been prevented was the stooopid biatch from slamming on her brakes to save a Duck, this is actually a real problem that causes many accidents both for the individual, and others in the area, so run over the damn animal and we all get to sleep well at night, and bonus, some scavenger gets something to eat and the cycle continues.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Blurr said:


> Average following distance is approximately 1.7 seconds, now you are on the interstate cruising along, someone slams on the brakes in front of you, you now have less time to react than it took you to read this, The reality is this, a human being is not capable of being 100 percent aware 100 percent of the time, they are also not capable of being able to react @ 100 percent of the time as well. That is reality.
> Now the one thing that could have been prevented was the stooopid biatch from slamming on her brakes to save a Duck, this is actually a real problem that causes many accidents both for the individual, and others in the area, so run over the damn animal and we all get to sleep well at night, and bonus, some scavenger gets something to eat and the cycle continues.


Most people will react to something suddenly appearing out of nowhere by slamming on the brakes. Whether it's a duck or a baby carriage, the reaction is likely to be the same.

At 60mph, your stopping distance is going to be 304 feet approximately.

60 mph is 88 feet per second. With a following distance of 1.7 seconds, you don't have a hope in hell of stopping in time to avoid a collision.

At 60 mph you need to be at least 4 seconds behind the car in front of you and that's assuming you are quick to react.

Good luck maintaining the length of a football field between cars on a busy highway


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## troy2k (Sep 7, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Four years ago I used this to kill a deer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy... you must have been pretty banged up...

I was driving through the mountains one day and saw a bike layed out on the road... the rider was up against the barricade not moving... it wasn't till after we passed the downed bike that we saw the head of the bighorn ram from underneath it... the rest of the ram was wrapped around the bike... those things can get close to 300 lbs! Never found out if the rider lived... I'd like to think he did.

Back to mtb'ing - I was riding with my dad one time when a skunk jumped in front of him... he was able to partially bunny hop it, but the skunk sprayed... miraculously, the spray just got the underside of his down tube...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Most people will react to something suddenly appearing out of nowhere by slamming on the brakes. Whether it's a duck or a baby carriage, the reaction is likely to be the same.
> 
> At 60mph, your stopping distance is going to be 304 feet approximately.
> 
> ...


MOST people ease up when they realize it's a duck and not a baby carriage in the first half-second.
Or is that just me?


----------



## Kittyknitty (Aug 11, 2010)

I ran over a bright green snake once, riding in a winery in Central California. I felt bad about it, but I couldn't avoid it. I didn't realize what it was until my tires were on it.

Hey, its the circle of life... some die, but many others live. If it was not intentional, don't worry about it.


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Been lucky enough to see squirrels scuttering over the trail in front of me but never hit anything, eaten bugs, ridden through a slug convention (there was hundreds!) and watched buzzards hunting, amazing sight!

Just a note. In Europe you will fail your driving test if you stop or swerve for an animal in the road. Naturally, it's a moral grey area, especially as you will also fail for not stopping in an emergency stop situation.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

highdelll said:


> MOST people ease up when they realize it's a duck and not a baby carriage in the first half-second.
> Or is that just me?


Take your reaction time as a mountain biker and slow it down a LOT. Then you get the average car driver. Slow it down a LOT more and you get the average senior citizen car driver. Then have a look and see how many senior citizens are out driving around.

And if it IS a baby carriage, the guy following you at 60mph and 1.7 seconds behind is gonna hit you.

To get back on topic. I hit a skunk about 35 years ago. I'm not sure if I killed it. I didn't go back to look.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, some of you guys are sensitive... Try your best to avoid them, don't wreck in the process.

And seriously Nancy, get over the squirrel you accidentally killed while riding 15 years ago. It's OK.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Take your reaction time as a mountain biker and slow it down a LOT. Then you get the average car driver. Slow it down a LOT more and you get the average senior citizen car driver. Then have a look and see how many senior citizens are out driving around.
> 
> And if it IS a baby carriage, the guy following you at 60mph and 1.7 seconds behind is gonna hit you.
> 
> To get back on topic. I hit a skunk about 35 years ago. I'm not sure if I killed it. I didn't go back to look.


OK, I admit - that confused me


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Had a bit of an incident a couple weeks ago.

Cruising along at around 15mph. I hear some rustling in the bushes beside me. F-ing squirrel zips out right behind my front wheel and I plow over the poor guy with the rear wheel (all 215lbs of me on the saddle). 

Stopped and turned around. He was now up in a tree looking super pissed. Guess he learned a lesson...don't run in front of bicycles.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

highdelll said:


> OK, I admit - that confused me


He is assuming that do to mtn biking you are used to using your reflexes and should have a quicker response than the average person. Then he goes on to say that no matter how fast your reflexes you still at times cannot respond quick enough.
This is more than true, All Japan 500cc road racing champion and motogp racer Abe Norifumi was killed in a traffic accident in Japan at the height of his career, by a truck making a U turn, Im fairly certain his reaction times were as good as they get, and poof, no mas.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

ZachTX said:


> Wow, some of you guys are sensitive... Try your best to avoid them, don't wreck in the process.
> 
> And seriously Nancy, get over the squirrel you accidentally killed while riding 15 years ago. It's OK.


this ^^ :thumbsup:

As for the motorcyclist killed by the stopped driver, I will say that the average biker has no idea how to stop a motorcycle in a panic situation. While what the car driver did may have been illegal, that doesnt excuse the fact the biker made a critical mistake that cost him everything, and then some.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

> Try your best to avoid them, don't wreck in the process.





MXRider72 said:


> this ^^ :thumbsup:
> 
> As for the motorcyclist killed by the stopped driver, I will say that the average biker has no idea how to stop a motorcycle in a panic situation. While what the car driver did may have been illegal, that doesnt excuse the fact the biker made a critical mistake that cost him everything, and then some.


No the advice of swerving to miss is about the worst possible thing you can do, it is one of the leading causes of accidents, even larger animals you are often better off to just hit them than try to swerve. Now if you are all alone on a nice country road, sure, otherwise, gun it


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

Blurr said:


> No the advice of swerving to miss is about the worst possible thing you can do, it is one of the leading causes of accidents, even larger animals you are often better off to just hit them than try to swerve. Now if you are all alone on a nice country road, sure, otherwise, gun it


where did either of us say swerve? we said try your best to miss them, there is a difference.
I agree its a bad idea to swerve. a girl I went to high school with totaled her new (at the time) car when she hit a phone pole avoiding a squirrel. she then drove a beater from then on, hope that squirrel was worth it


----------



## Baerly (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hit a Freakin' bear*

I hit a small black bear on my cross bike doing about 20 mph. I flew over the handle bars, landed on my face. The pavement was wet and I slid a while but by the time I looked back, I saw the bear recovering from his multiple rolls and then his ass going into the trees. He'll probably never cross a road again. This happened around a curve and I heard the bear make an "umphhh" sound when i hit him. As did I when I landed on the street. My bike and I were fine, just sore the next day.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

A chipmunk threw himself under my front tire a few weeks ago. He....uh.... exploded.


----------



## fordshov8 (Dec 4, 2009)

I, ran over somebodys house cat, was going down a long hill in town probably doing about 30 mph it was kinda dark out, I seen a white cat comin across the street and didnt think nothing of it then it just ran out in front of me, as I skidded both tires over it almost crashed, i looked back it ran to the side of the street and back across the street like a bolt of lightning, I couldnt find the cat, Im sure it died but I dont know that, Its the only animal I have ever ran over


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

My son hit a bear CUB today. Riding by himself. He left in a big hurry before mama bear came around.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i heard bear cubs have some good meat on them


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

i smooshed a gaggle of newts on a night ride once....it sucked.


----------

